# installer ubuntu sur mac pro snow 10.6.3 (avec clé  boot)



## biarifactem (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

  Je voudrai installer Ubuntu sur macpro 10.6.3 avec une cle boot qui me permette de démarrer le systeme ,(je crois en appuyant sur une touche alt(ou une autre)) et qui me met sur ubuntu,de façon à garder le systeme mac sur mon ordinateur.

Je sais que c'est possible avec windows .

Donc trois problemes:
1) installer ubuntu sur mac d'une certaine maniere
2)récuperer le logiciel ubuntu sur une clé 
3)Comment faire fonctionner la clé


  Merci beaucoup si vous pouviez m'aider .

biarifactem


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir

Tu dois utiliser rEFIt que tu trouves ici http://refit.sourceforge.net/ . Et pour plus de renseignement il y a l'excellent forum de ubuntu.fr  http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (21 Mai 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Et pour plus de renseignement il y a l'excellent forum de ubuntu.fr  http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/



Très juste!

Sinon, tu as la possibilité de créer une machine virtuelle (à l'aide de VirtualBox par exemple) et installer Ubuntu dessus. Ca fonctionne très bien!

Bonne chance!


----------

